# How can I check if my husband has a pension?



## siobhand1 (6 Jan 2011)

Hi 
Is it possible to see if my husband has a pension or not. He claims he has but a situation arose where I was told he in fact did not. Could a solicitor do it if i can;t? Thanks


----------



## Protocol (6 Jan 2011)

State pension??  This is based on PRSI contributions.

Occupational pension??

Private pension?


----------



## siobhand1 (8 Jan 2011)

Hi Private pension


----------



## boaber (8 Jan 2011)

If he has a private pension then he should have received policy documentation when the policy commenced and annual statements as well.

Has he ever received such documentation?


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Jan 2011)

It is unlikely a pension provider would give you details of your husband's pension as this would be a breach of confidentially.  Your husband needs to contact them and they should be able to send full details to him


----------



## siobhand1 (9 Jan 2011)

ok thanks but we live separate lives and I want to find out has he a pension in the event that we separate, as apparently I am entitled to half or some of it. I can't believe him if he says he has one then it means he has, as he never tells the truth.
I just wanted to do the research and wanted to know for myself how I could go about finding out. His accountant said (why would he tell me the truth) he has nothing on his books but he may have taken it out with some other company. 
Is there a data base where a person can check this out. Or is the paye a place where a person can check it up.
Thanks


----------



## Time (9 Jan 2011)

Nope. It is private.


----------



## boaber (10 Jan 2011)

No info can be given until proceedings have been started.

This booklet is from The Pensions Board which might help (section 3 deals with how to obtain information on Pension Benefits).

[broken link removed]


----------

